# Mysterious Oil Leak Has Returned



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm thinking that the "mechanic" that repaired this leak last time may have used RTV, instead of replacing the oil pan gasket or whatever seal it was leaking from. :RantExplode:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I would check the PCV system. If the check valve in the manifold goes out, it tends to pressurize the crankcase and it starts leaking from all kinds of places.

Edit: a bad check valve will also dramatically shorted the life of the valve cover.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Go back to that mechanic and ask for the repair history. If it is vague, ask him to show you. At least then you know where the leak was and whether or not it has re-occured. Hopefully it is a simple fix, but do need ChevyGuys advice.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Ravenkeeper said:


> I'm thinking that the "mechanic" that repaired this leak last time may have used RTV, instead of replacing the oil pan gasket or whatever seal it was leaking from. :RantExplode:


The "oil pan gasket" is RTV.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

lonewolf04 said:


> The "oil pan gasket" is RTV.


:RantExplode:SERIOUSLY?!!! GRRRRR!!!!! :RantExplode:

Guess I'll be changing the oil ahead of schedule and doing that too, this weekend.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

The oil pan gasket is indeed RTV. I replaced mine 2 oil changes ago.

Had to drop the exhaust in order to get the oil pan off, fortunately it all came apart with no issues considering I live in the rust belt.


----------

